
A science lab in your pocket? - tartoran
https://hackaday.com/2019/01/31/a-science-lab-in-your-pocket/
======
benj111
This just seems like a discovery board with a few slightly specialised stuff
on.

Simple and not particularly good phone oscilloscopes are a thing [1] and
virtually any MCU and a few dirt cheap parts could get you the rest.

Not that I think its bad per se, just an order of magnitude more expensive
than it needs to be.

[1] [https://retronics.wordpress.com/2012/07/14/the-0-android-
osc...](https://retronics.wordpress.com/2012/07/14/the-0-android-
oscilloscope/)

~~~
richardhod
Indeed, this is one of the comments:

'Disappointed to see the lack of mention of hackaday projects
[https://hackaday.io/project/5971-python-powered-
scientific-i...](https://hackaday.io/project/5971-python-powered-scientific-
instrumentation-tool) and [https://hackaday.io/project/6490-a-versatile-
labtool](https://hackaday.io/project/6490-a-versatile-labtool) from which this
has been adapted.

Schematics, firmware, and the linux app(already on Debian as ‘seelablet’
before this project) have not been acknowledged either, and given that
FOSSASIA used a project which was past the manufacturing stages, and used
finished versions of SEELab-jr as their starting point, an ‘alumni’ tag for
the original developers is appalling.

OSHW sometimes feels like a massive blunder in the absence of credit where
due. 15 prototypes worth of development history prior to PSLab can be viewed
at [https://csparkresearch.in/expeyes-dev](https://csparkresearch.in/expeyes-
dev) and the above linked projects.'

------
AstralStorm
Where's my pocket particle accelerator, chromatography equipment,
spectrophotometer and a tiny general purpose bio lab? ;)

This thing cannot even see infrared much less UV.

